
Piano stairs - The fun theory - rickmans
http://dontmindrick.com/asides/piano-stairs-the-fun-theory/
======
gus_massa
This video has been submitted before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=872759>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871721>

